# How much Akadama ?



## Barbarosa (20 Jun 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm in the process of setting up a 48"(length) x 24" (high) x 26"(deep) planted aquarium and after a lot of research and reading it's fairly obvious that the best subsrate from both a growth and cost perpective will be Akadama   

My question is how much will I need for my aquarium and how deep should the substrate be ? I'm not planning on using anything else for the base.

I have also found out that a dealer who claims to provide the cheapest Akadama on ebay is actually based not far from me


----------



## Always Broke (20 Jun 2010)

Hi
I have a 7x2x2 ft tank. I used 8 x14 ltr bags of it with a depth of about 2 " at the front and 4 to 5" at the rear.
Great Substrate . Washing it before hand is time consuming but the results are worth it.
So I would say 4 or 5 bags of it . Used Irish Peat moss under it.


----------



## Barbarosa (20 Jun 2010)

Cool thanks for the response, I think I'll try with 5 to start with and see how I go. 

Damn sight cheaper than any of the other commercial substrates I've seen !


----------



## Barbarosa (20 Jun 2010)

Is this the right stuff : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 2759.l1259


----------



## chrisfraser05 (20 Jun 2010)

Whats the deal with the "this stuff is said to be skyrocketing in price next year" stuff all about???

Also whats the purpose for putting peat moss under it?

cheers, chris


----------



## Always Broke (20 Jun 2010)

Barbarosa said:
			
		

> Is this the right stuff : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 2759.l1259



The bag looks the same as the ones I had.

Simon


----------



## Always Broke (20 Jun 2010)

chrisfraser05 said:
			
		

> Whats the deal with the "this stuff is said to be skyrocketing in price next year" stuff all about???
> 
> Also whats the purpose for putting peat moss under it?
> 
> cheers, chris



I followed James set up.
He recommended it in his article

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/akadama.htm


----------



## chrisfraser05 (20 Jun 2010)

Cool. Need to do as much research as I can over the next few months as I'm going to be starting my first seriously planted tank 

Not sure how much of what I've got (if anything) will come over from my current one though lol

Cheers buddy


----------

